# Military Urban Myths and Recurring Subjects FAQ



## Michael OLeary

The following links lead to threads covering repetitive topics that don't necessarily fit the other FAQs, they are offered as a ready source for new members and a handy link site for experienced correspondents. Send suggestions for changes to the original poster or any Army.ca Staff in a PM.

If something here interests you, but your particular question isn't answered, please add to the topic before starting a new thread.



Hackles  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/3162.0.html

Lanyards --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17401.0.html
Lanyards - which side is battle honour/dishonour?   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/3066.0.html
Lanyards  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/18376.0.html

Red sashes  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/3067.0.html
RCR red sash  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/3067.0.html
Sashes for Officers  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17012.0.html

Battle Honours and Colours - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34691.0.html

What would change if (when) we had a King  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29390.0.html
Links to the Crown  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31658.0.html
Should the toast to the Queen be omitted from Mess Dinner's  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23623.0.html


Dumb Topics:

No such thing as a stupid question...  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4097.0.html
March the guilty b*stard in!  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28800.0.html
Things you have been told over the years.  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25101.30.html
Crazy jacking-up sayings from instructors  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29478.0.html
Most memorable quotes that you've heard  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1259.0.html


----------

